# Portable Battery charge for 1Dx



## RGF (Mar 20, 2016)

The current battery charger for the 1Dx is great at the office, studio or home. It is nice I can load 2 batteries, recycle a battery, etc.

However when I travel I would like a smaller charger. Does any one know a reliable portable charger for the 1Dx?

Also notice a friend the batteries in his Nikon D4. Unlike the Canon, the battery does not include the outside piece (the part of the canon battery that is closes the housing and includes the locking mechanism). In the Nikon battery you detach the outside piece and slip in onto the new battery. This makes the battery much smaller, not sure if there is a problem with outside piece becoming loose.

Overall I think this is a better solution as it makes the battery smaller for packing.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 23, 2016)

Each to his/her own, but 1DX batteries are not cheap, nor are they covered by warranty (including those bought direct from Canon) so I would be very hesitant buying a third party charger.

I travel a lot and of course my charger always comes with me. It is not heavy (as you know) and doesn't really take up all that much space when said and done.


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi RGF,

I agree with you completely about the size of the charger for the 1dx batteries - I'd love to have a smaller one for traveling with. While it's weight is relatively small, it's large size takes up valuable space in my travel kit, and then you must also take the AC power lead as well. I'd like to find a small charger that just does a single battery at a time, and has an integrated main plug - preferably fold-away.

I used the shoot with a Nikon D3, and while the detachable battery cover on it's batteries made it easier to store the battery, it is also a potential liability, because if you dropped/lost that while changing battery, you lose the ability to lock the battery securely into the camera. In the field this could potentially render the camera inoperable (though you might be able to use some carefully positioned gaffer tape to lock it in), so I actually bought a spare one of these battery covers to keep in my camera bag, just in case. While Canon's integrated cover does make the battery a bit bulkier, it makes changing batteries slightly less fiddly if you're in a rush, and you don't need to worry about dropping the cover either.

Cheers,

d.


----------



## dhachey77 (Mar 23, 2016)

Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-For-Canon-EOS-1Dx-1Ds-Mark-III-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-LP-E4-LC-E4-/261054631531?hash=item3cc8118e6b:g:0hcAAOSwcOFWa4zK

But note, the external power adapter means one more thing to carry. I've had it for two years and no problems so far.


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

dhachey77 said:


> Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-For-Canon-EOS-1Dx-1Ds-Mark-III-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-LP-E4-LC-E4-/261054631531?hash=item3cc8118e6b:g:0hcAAOSwcOFWa4zK
> 
> But note, the external power adapter means one more thing to carry. I've had it for two years and no problems so far.



Fantastic - thanks for the link! One question; that external power adaptor that comes with it, can you tell if it's a regular power pack with a transformer inside (will feel kinda heavy, like there's a lump of metal inside), or if it's a switch-mode power pack (feels relatively light, as if it's mostly empty)?


Cheers,

d.


----------



## dutchcorps (Mar 23, 2016)

d said:


> dhachey77 said:
> 
> 
> > Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> ...




As it is 12.6V you should be able to charge it in your car? 

Regards,
R.


----------



## RGF (Mar 23, 2016)

dhachey77 said:


> Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-For-Canon-EOS-1Dx-1Ds-Mark-III-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-LP-E4-LC-E4-/261054631531?hash=item3cc8118e6b:g:0hcAAOSwcOFWa4zK
> 
> But note, the external power adapter means one more thing to carry. I've had it for two years and no problems so far.



Glad to hear you have been using for 2 years. Feedback on eBay only relates to delivery, not quality products. If a few more people vouch for the product, I might trust it. 

I.e., you could have good copy. There might be bad copies, also.


----------



## major tom (Mar 23, 2016)

hi,

may be you can try this one: Hähnel UniPal Extra Universal Ladegerät Li-ion mit Power-Bank:
Its universal with powerbank (sorry, it´s in german, but you can google it for sure)


----------



## dhachey77 (Mar 23, 2016)

d said:


> dhachey77 said:
> 
> 
> > Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> ...



No transformers. Pretty much a standard AC to DC power adapter (aka "wall wart").


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 23, 2016)

RGF said:


> dhachey77 said:
> 
> 
> > Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> ...



I think that I have the same charger, well it looks identical anyway! Mine came with a UK mains adapter and a lead for a car cigarette lighter socket. It cost £15 ($21) and included an LP-E4 battery.
Unfortunately the battery failed due to a poorly secured set of contacts - I broke up the pack to get three spare cells for my torch (flashlight) and the cells are very good. The charger itself charges at a lower rate than the Canon original so fully recharging batteries takes a little longer, not a problem but it should be borne in mind. The only other thing is that it does not have the "Calibration" function, this is when the charger balances the individual cells to each other. As this has yet to happen on my LP-E4n battery since November 2013 I don't think it is something to worry about for holidays.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

major tom said:


> hi,
> 
> may be you can try this one: Hähnel UniPal Extra Universal Ladegerät Li-ion mit Power-Bank:
> Its universal with powerbank (sorry, it´s in german, but you can google it for sure)



Must have missed something; how can this charge a 1DX battery? And reports are it burns up.

Jack


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 24, 2016)

Battery chargers for Lithium Ion batteries can damage the battery. I'd not trust that Chinese one with the external adapter. It does not have any safety organization approvals (You would see them in the photo of the label).

Li-ON batteries must be charged to extremely tight tolerances, the protective circuit in the battery can be damaged by a junk charger and you end up with a unsafe battery.

There is a reason why B&H does not carry the cheap chargers.

As to the comment about charging from a car battery - all I can say is watch out for advice from someone with no clue about charging Li-On batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> As to the comment about charging from a car battery - all I can say is watch out for advice from someone with no clue about charging Li-On batteries.



Perhaps someone like me?
I have only been charging Lithium batteries from a car battery since they became reasonably priced (7+ years) and previous battery types for 40 years or so.
A car or leisure battery is standard field equipment for charging Lithium batteries, ask any RC electric aircraft flier.
As to cheap chargers? Have a look inside the LC-E4n charger - I have better made and far more sophisticated chargers that cost between 1/10 and 1/6 the price of the Canon charger, also Canon make a specific lead (VERY expensive) for using the power outlet/cigarette lighter in cars. It is just another case of camera manufacturers ripping up off with the price of accessories - like their battery packs £149 for £15 worth of cells in a pretty holder = BARGAIN!?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 25, 2016)

johnf3f said:
 

> I have only been charging Lithium batteries from a car battery since they became reasonably priced (7+ years) and previous battery types for 40 years or so.
> A car or leisure battery is standard field equipment for charging Lithium batteries, ask any RC electric aircraft flier.
> As to cheap chargers? Have a look inside the LC-E4n charger - I have better made and far more sophisticated chargers that cost between 1/10 and 1/6 the price of the Canon charger, also Canon make a specific lead (VERY expensive) for using the power outlet/cigarette lighter in cars. It is just another case of camera manufacturers ripping up off with the price of accessories - like their battery packs £149 for £15 worth of cells in a pretty holder = BARGAIN!?



I do not know much about electronics but are you saying that there is no difference between the cheap chargers and original?

I thought they would not communicate with calibration info?

Some say they don't get that much but I do, as I use the camera so much.

Also considering the price of the batteries, and that they are not covered by warranty, I would be concerned about using 3rd party chargers.

Mind you, I really do not understand wanting a 1 battery charger when you have the original as they are so light anyway, and frankly do not take up that much space and I travel a lot more than most.

Chargers might look empty inside, but they have microcircuits and are programmed to give the proper current cutoff to match the battery. The batteries have circuits inside them that monitor temperature and voltage. They are supposed to cut off a battery from high temperatures by telling the charger to stop, they shut off the battery when it gets too low. 

Third party chargers can be very good ones, or junk. The junk ones use cheap parts that are less reliable. The user cannot tell when they have failed, and if the battery is overcharged, its ruined.

That's why you never charge a lithium Ion battery by just hooking it to a car battery. You should always use a battery charger.


http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/charging_lithium_ion_batteries

"Li-ion cannot absorb overcharge. When fully charged, the charge current must be cut off. A continuous trickle charge would cause plating of metallic lithium and compromise safety. To minimize stress, keep the lithium-ion battery at the peak cut-off as short as possible."

Lithium batteries are NOT Lithium Ion batteries, someone who does not know this and claims to be a expert??


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 25, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > I have only been charging Lithium batteries from a car battery since they became reasonably priced (7+ years) and previous battery types for 40 years or so.
> ...



Please read the post again.
We were discussing the chargers for the Canon 1DX charger (LC-E4N) which has an accessory lead available for charging from a cigarette lighter socket - hence my puzzlement at the concerns about charging from a car battery. 
When I was referring to far cheaper and higher quality chargers I was thinking of my chargers for my R/C aircraft. These chargers will charge Pb, L-ION, Li-Po, Li-FE, Nimh, Ni-Cd and a few others that I can't remember at currents from 10Mah to 10,000 Mhah and from voltages of 1.2 to 37 volts. Additionally they have the facility to balance (calibrate) Lithium batteries of 3 or 4 types as and when you want as well as discharging/storage functions - important for the safe storage and extending the life of Lithium based batteries. Does the Canon charger do that? Note this is my expensive charger! 1/6 the price of the Canon!

Does my LC-E4n work? Certainly it does, am I happy with it? Certainly not, as it is a very basic charger that I would be called a ripoff in the RC world at £5. No controls, no user calibration, no user adjustments etc. With Canon batteries being so expensive I want to charge them at the best rates and store them at the correct voltage for the longest life - Canon chargers simply do not allow this.

As an aside I am currently looking to build a suitable connector so that I can run my LP-E4 and LP-E4N batteries off my above field chargers as I know that they desperately need calibrating but my Canon chargers do not recognize this and won't allow me to do this! So a £58 charger, though I paid £38 ( a capable, sophisticated and adaptable charger) vs £349 (shove the current in and hope for the best charger) - which would you choose if you had the choice?


----------



## Horence (Jul 8, 2017)

The battery charger for me is from bestek. The 300w power inverter that I bought from its official site-bestekmall. It is much convenient for me to take away when camping in the countryside. The another way that I like this tool is that it is easy to use, even I have no knowledge about this tool before. Just connect with car cigarette lighter charger outlet. Wish this point is helpful to you.


----------



## pwp (Jul 8, 2017)

dhachey77 said:


> Same problem, the OEM charger is too chunky for travel. I have one of these, and it works just fine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Charger-For-Canon-EOS-1Dx-1Ds-Mark-III-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-LP-E4-LC-E4-/261054631531?hash=item3cc8118e6b:g:0hcAAOSwcOFWa4zK
> 
> But note, the external power adapter means one more thing to carry. I've had it for two years and no problems so far.


Here's something I use to reduce travel mass slightly, an iPhone charger head has the same size plug as the charger cable. This is a cheapie eBay clone. 

-pw


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice one PWP - not a perfect solution but handy!


----------



## pwp (Jul 11, 2017)

johnf3f said:


> Nice one PWP - not a perfect solution but handy!


Yes it's not 100% ideal with the 1DX charger but works perfectly with smaller chargers. I use the Apple duck heads on Canon LP-E6n and Panasonic GH4 chargers whether traveling or in the studio.

-pw


----------

